# Amazing MOSS!!!



## jordanthegreat3444 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am looking for some live high quality moss. If I could get some references that would be great! 

Thanks


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

What kind of moss, Java or tropical sheet moss?

Casper


----------



## jordanthegreat3444 (Feb 10, 2012)

Casper
Um java and tropical pretty much any good moss really.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a bunch of Java and some sheet moss, and I'm only 30 min south of Dallas. If ya want, send me a pm and I will give you my #. 

I can take some pictures if ya want to see what I have.?

Casper


----------



## jordanthegreat3444 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yea man def, um can you send me some pics?


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Yip, the tropical sheet moss.










Java










And I also have some susie wong fern available









Casper


----------



## jordanthegreat3444 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok badass bro I def want some for sure and appreciate the help man, here is my #214-995-6150 and how much for them?


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

jordanthegreat3444 said:


> Ok badass bro I def want some for sure and appreciate the help man, here is my #214-995-6150 and how much for them?


Just trying to give advice and not trying to be rude, but I'd recommend you send your phone number via a Private Message instead of posting on the public board.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Just trying to give advice and not trying to be rude, but I'd recommend you send your phone number via a Private Message instead of posting on the public board.


hahahahaha

ARNOLD SOUND BOARD HERE I COME

... WHOS YOUR DADDY


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

frankrom said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> ARNOLD SOUND BOARD HERE I COME
> 
> ... WHOS YOUR DADDY


Very mature


----------



## jordanthegreat3444 (Feb 10, 2012)

lol I didnt know bro i am new to this site but thanks for the advice its so kind of you!!


----------



## jordanthegreat3444 (Feb 10, 2012)

...................................


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

jordanthegreat3444 said:


> lol I didnt know bro i am new to this site but thanks for the advice its so kind of you!!


You're welcome. Thanks for being cool about it


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

i would definitly contact manuran for moss his is by far one of the best viv mosses you.can get thus.the reason he is always sold out. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanthegreat3444 (Feb 10, 2012)

Who is manuran? ^


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

jordanthegreat3444 said:


> Who is manuran? ^


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/manuran.html


----------

